# need a good outdoor pond forum



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

hey,

we just bought our first house, and i feel a serious need to dig a hole in the back yard and fill it with water  does anyone know of a good outdoor pond forum?

ive purchased a couple books already but any good recommendations on books are also appreciated.

russell


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

How fun! How big are you going to go? Bog? plants? type of fish? Filtration?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

well i have a place picked out and i could probably go 15' by 20' max there. im thinking a 2-3 foot shelf then 4-5 foot deep area. im planning on not doing a bog but could maybe add one in later. i want to do a small waterfall, and i definately want a surface skimmer. filtration is one thing i havnt researched much yet. i will probably try koi for fish. and as far as plants, i will probably keep the shelf area planted heavily with a pretty open pool so my wife doesnt shoot me when she cant see the fish. with a 3'shelf i can prop stuff up on milk crates as needed. again, i need to research the plants and setup more in depth before i go digging the wrong way or wrong size pond.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

There is one at TPT: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ponds/


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh man me toooo russ!!! I feel that exact same need to dig a randomly HUGE pond hole in the back yard.

Congrats on the new house!! I want pictures!!! Before and after pictures of the pond too!!

I was told you just dig a bloody great big hole and line it with sand or some other soft material (maybe some filter floss or something) and line it with plastic. Boom done. Or so they say... lol

Keep me updated on the info you get about making ponds!! How many hours of direct light per day? What filtration is required and for how long... etc...


----------

